# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Berlusconi - nuk jemi homoseksualë

## Alienated

Nuk kane te ndaluar gafat e Silvio Berlusconit.

*"Italianet me duan keshtu si jam: shpirtgjere, i ndershem, i besueshem dhe i perkushtuar. Prandaj s'kam ndermend te ndryshoj" deklaroi kryeministri Italian Silvio Berlusconi.*

Dje ne nje takim me gazetare ai pranoi qe mund te kete ftuar nje ose dy mysafire te "gabuara" por konsideron qe s'ka bere asgje jonormale.

Nderkohe, kater antare te Akademise Italiane bene thirrje qe te bojkotohet Samiti i G8 qe nga 8 deri 10 Korrik pritet te mbahet ne Aquila, qytetit qe para ca kohesh u godit nga nje termet i fuqishem.

Thirrja u drejtohet ZONJAVE TE PARA te shtate shteteve me te zhvilluara industriale ne Bote dhe Rusise qe te mos udhetojne per ne Itali.

Kete propozim te anetareve te Akademise Italiane Berlusconi e komentoi ne menyren e tij:
*"E cfare do bejme ne pa gra? Ne s'jemi homoseksuale!? Rradhes tjeter do sigurohem qe me vete te sjell ca femra per argetim, normalisht mbi 18 vjece“*, tha Berlusconi.

A1 (ne gjuhe sllave)

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Unë mendoj që Berlusconi është i asaj dore lol  :perqeshje:

----------


## Alienated

Eshte figure e cuditshme Berlusconi. S'e ka shume per dert te beje skandale te tilla, biles edhe i arsyeton ato ne nje stil te vetin. Ka thyer kornizat e politikanit te ndershem, familjar, me nje grua ne shtepi, me femije, etj.
Ky zoteria ka plot dashnore dhe thote se eshte ne rregull! 

Si mendoni ju?

----------


## Korbi999

Berlusco osht dore.
*Mbret i nates ne Toke* dhe Pike. Ne sallonet mbreterore apo ato te shoqerise se larte eshte nje Anektode e kendeshme- Do nuse? -Call Berlusconin.
Salam!

----------


## land

Cara Santità, mi lasci dire che lei assomiglia al Milan. Infatti, lei, come noi, è spesso allestero, cioè in trasferta, a portare in giro per il mondo unidea vincente. Che è lidea di Dio (1988, Città del Vaticano)
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++

I dashur shenjteria juaj(Papa vojtiles),me lejo  te them  qe ju i ngjani Milanit,ju,ashtu si ne,shkoni shpesh jashte(shtetit),dmth ne transferim,per te cuar neper bote nje ide fitimtare,Qe eshte ideja e zotit(1988,Qyteti i Vatikanit)

----------


## land

Il Papa è un uomo straordinario , ogni suo viaggio è come un gol. Ha la stessa idea vincente del Milan, che è poi lidea di Dio, la vittoria del bene sul male. (30 marzo 1994, Repubblica)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++

Papa eshte nje njeri i jashtezakonshem,cdo udhetim i tij eshte si nje gol,ka te njejten ide fitimtare si Milan,qe eshte ideja e zotit,fitorja e te mires mbi te keqen(30 mars 1994,Republika) :pa dhembe: .


berlusca o i modh fare lol :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Nuk kane te ndaluar gafat e Silvio Berlusconit.
> 
> *"Italianet me duan keshtu si jam: shpirtgjere, i ndershem, i besueshem dhe i perkushtuar. Prandaj s'kam ndermend te ndryshoj" deklaroi kryeministri Italian Silvio Berlusconi.*
> 
> Dje ne nje takim me gazetare ai pranoi qe mund te kete ftuar nje ose dy mysafire te "gabuara" por konsideron qe s'ka bere asgje jonormale.
> 
> Nderkohe, kater antare te Akademise Italiane bene thirrje qe te bojkotohet Samiti i G8 qe nga 8 deri 10 Korrik pritet te mbahet ne Aquila, qytetit qe para ca kohesh u godit nga nje termet i fuqishem.
> 
> Thirrja u drejtohet ZONJAVE TE PARA te shtate shteteve me te zhvilluara industriale ne Bote dhe Rusise qe te mos udhetojne per ne Itali.
> ...


I paska ra dielli ne koke  :Lulja3:

----------


## land

Berlusca pret Berishen :ngerdheshje: 

- Riceve Sali Berisha e dichiara: «Sì, questa volta in Albania ci vengo. I socialisti di prima non mi avevano presentato mai una bella ragazza!». 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++++++

-Pret Sali Berishen dhe deklaron:<>

----------


## Apollyon

Berlusca eshte mafioz. Po sdiskutohet qe italianet e kan qejf, sepse ne gjak ata jan mafioze, ndaj edhe ndihen mire kur i drejton nje mafioz qe ska pike sedre. Tradheton bashkshorten edhe ndihet krenar? Cfar plehre.

----------


## land

Berlusca ne fushat elektorale ne Napoli

- «Mi accusano di aver detto più volte che i comunisti mangiano i bambini. leggetevi il libro nero del comunismo e scoprirete che nella Cina di Mao i comunisti non mangiavano i bambini, ma li bollivano per concimare i campi», ha detto parlando ad un comizio elettorale a Napoli.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++++++++
-<>

----------


## Apollyon

> <>



Ktu ka te drejte.

----------


## irexha

Gafat e Berluskonit nuk kane te sosur, ne lidhje se cfare shkruhet me lart, Berluskoni kur erdhi ne Shqiperi ne nje dreke te organizuar ne pallatin e brigatave ne Tirane, ku merrnin pjese gjithe drejtuesit e institucioneve kryesore ne SHqiperi, ku ne mes te tyre ishte Kryetarja Topalli dhe Kryeprokurorja Rama, ......Ky bERLUSKA shprehet qe tani po shoh Krytaren dhe Kryeprokuroren me te bukur ne bote ...... dhe ato u kenaqen.
Keshtu qe Berluska vetem belle femra te bukura don....

----------


## land

kjo esht e fort fare lol.

- «Ho troppa stima per gli italiani da pensare che ci siano in giro così tanti coglioni che voteranno contro i loro interessi»,

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++

-<> :pa dhembe:

----------


## Enii

> Ktu ka te drejte.


po justifikon veten ai...

sa i ulet me duket ... nje politikani si kan hije  kto "batutat" qe jo qe sme duken per te qeshur po jan teper te ulta , dhe fyese .
shkurt nje karagjoz i vertete

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Gafat e Berluskonit nuk kane te sosur, ne lidhje se cfare shkruhet me lart, Berluskoni kur erdhi ne Shqiperi ne nje dreke te organizuar ne pallatin e brigatave ne Tirane, ku merrnin pjese gjithe drejtuesit e institucioneve kryesore ne SHqiperi, ku ne mes te tyre ishte Kryetarja Topalli dhe Kryeprokurorja Rama, ......Ky bERLUSKA shprehet qe *tani po shoh Krytaren dhe Kryeprokuroren me te bukur ne bote* ...... dhe ato u kenaqen.
> Keshtu qe Berluska vetem belle femra te bukura don....


VALLAJ, ajo Ina ene hahet se o bo sexy pasi o bo kryeprokurore,

Po Jozi?

e di si i thone kalamojte?

shih kjo Sudja... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> po justifikon veten ai...
> 
> sa i ulet me duket ... nje politikani si kan hije  kto "batutat" qe jo qe sme duken per te qeshur po jan teper te ulta , dhe fyese .
> shkurt nje karagjoz i vertete


Nuk po mbroj Berluscen, thashe ka te drejte sepse komunizmi ka kryer krime kundra njerzimit. Por qe kto gjera se justifikojne ate, ai plehr mbetet perseri.

----------


## land

nga Berlusca nuk shpeton as presidenti amerikan Obama.

Berlusconi e Obama:
Il presidente Obama, aveva detto Berlusconi nel corso di una conferenza stampa congiunta con il presidente russo Dmitri Medvedev al Cremlino, ''e' giovane, bello e anche abbronzato''

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++
Berlusconi dhe Obama:
Presidenti Obama,kishte thene Berlusconi gjate nje konference shtypi bashke me presidentin rus Medvedev ne Kremlin,"eshte i ri,i bukur dhe ka bere dhe plazh/i nxire nga dielli" :pa dhembe:

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

> Berlusca eshte mafioz. Po sdiskutohet qe italianet e kan qejf, sepse ne gjak ata jan mafioze, ndaj edhe ndihen mire kur i drejton nje mafioz qe ska pike sedre. Tradheton bashkshorten edhe ndihet krenar? Cfar plehre.


Italiont jane edhe si njerez te degjenerum. Historia ka tregu qe jane shume te pabese dhe pa karakter. Ca pret nga njerez qe presin te ecin ne jete vetem me Mafie dhe hile.

----------


## saura

Per miqte e mi Italiano foles  hahahaha

Sgarbi ''difende ''BERLUSKONI:''Se uno scopa bene ,governa bene ''

Il premier deve convocare una conferenza stampa e dire :
MI PIACE LA GNOCCA ,non rompete i coglioni (Vittorio Sgarbi intervistuar nga radio 24 )
NON CAPISCO PERCHE BERLUSCONI NEGHI.
Siccome credo che la gnocca si ricostituente ,se uno scopa bene ,governa bene ''taglia corto il sindaco di salemi.
Ha sempre quest'aria un po tirata quindi dobbiamo fornirgli quantita non modiche di ragazze per consertirgli di governare meglio.
Come ha fatto fino heri.
Vazhdon .....

Ps Buddy te lutem gjeje pak dhe perktheje se eshte e forte ,te pakten ketyre i shkon ,keto te tonet te hapin barkun .....

----------


## land

> Per miqte e mi Italiano foles  hahahaha
> 
> Sgarbi ''difende ''BERLUSKONI:''Se uno scopa bene ,governa bene ''
> 
> Il premier deve convocare una conferenza stampa e dire :
> MI PIACE LA GNOCCA ,non rompete i coglioni (Vittorio Sgarbi intervistuar nga radio 24 )
> NON CAPISCO PERCHE BERLUSCONI NEGHI.
> Siccome credo che la gnocca si ricostituente ,se uno scopa bene ,governa bene ''taglia corto il sindaco di salemi.
> Ha sempre quest'aria un po tirata quindi dobbiamo fornirgli quantita non modiche di ragazze per consertirgli di governare meglio.
> ...


ok ka fjale te pista, un do e perkthej sepse ti nuk mundesh se je femer :ngerdheshje: jo se nuk di....
Sgarbi "mbron"Berluskonin:"Nese dikush q.,n mire,qeveris mire"
Kryeministri duhet te therase nje konference shtypi dhe te thote:
ME PELQEN  PI....KA,mos na cani kòqet(Vittorio Sgarbi intervistuar nga radio 24)
NUK KUPTOJ PSE BERLUSKONI MOHON.
Meqenese besoj qe p...ka rinon,nese dikush q...n mire,qeveris mire
"ja pret shkurt kryetari i bashkise se Salemit.
Ka gjithmone kte gjendje optimizmi keshtu qe duhet ti furnizojme sasi jo te vogel vajzash per te qeverisur me mire.
Sic ka bere deri dje.

ps.Ky Sgarbi esht pall me vete lol.hec mo italian hesapi :ngerdheshje:

----------

